# Which Blade is Best........



## nitram (Apr 6, 2011)

Gentlemen:

A real basic question, but I cannot get a straight answer from the local experts down here. O.K.?

I use a bagger on my Huskee LT-42. What blade configuration works best with a bagger............?

I know of 3 blade types, a mulcher, a straight flat blade and a blade with a slight upturn on the back side. I imagine that the mulch blade is out, so which is best for bagging, the straight flat blade or the one with the slight upturn?

Your advice will be appreciated........and I thank you for replying.

nitram


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Martin,
from a purely physics perspective, I reckon the blade with the upturn. it has that aerodynamic ability to throw the clippings where the flat blade doesn't.

just the picture that it puts in my mind makes it a better choice.

Cheers


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you are mostly bagging, then you want the blade with the most "lift" (the upturn on the back) to push the grass out the spout with the most force. They act like paddles on a blower on a farm chopper, moving the cut grass and air across the deck and out the spout. A larger lift results in higher suction, more air flow, and better grass flow. Some brands, like Ariens, had a standard lift blade for regular mowing, and fins that could be bolted to the blades to increase the lift and therefore air and grass flow when a bagger was attached.

The flatter blade is called a sand blade. It is used in areas with high sand content in the soils where having a high suction from the blades is not a good thing. I have seen blades cut in half in one season by sand being sucked up into the air stream and sandblasting the blades and underside of the deck. A sand blade still moves the grass, but it won't create too much suction, keeping the sand down on the ground where it belongs.

The mulch blade can work if you are just discharging the grass, but it won't do bagging well. Mulching blades usually have a twist in them with a leading cutting edge that shreds already cut grass and blows it back down into the standing grass. They don't create much suction, and they don't discharge as well as a standard blade, or anywhere close to a bagging or "super lift" blade.


----------



## nitram (Apr 6, 2011)

*A Warm Thanks to All .....*

Gentlemen:

You have confirmed what I was expecting to hear, but had to see it in print to be sure. This is my first bagging mower and at my age you learn that everything should be right, especially with machinery, before you get to 'doing'.

All of you boys are appreciated for taking the time to reply, so please accept my sincere thanks and best wishes for whatever you do.

Martin


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Just a reminder for you if you are bagging. Always make sure the grass is dry before trying to bag. It will result in far greater performance no matter the system you use. I'd cut in the mid to late afternoon so the sun has a chance to burn off any dew and dry the grass out. Lush grass will build up under the deck and clog the bagging system in a hurry. The same applies to folks who mulch. Wet grass doesn't mulch well, and you get the added problem of the grass clumping and molding on you. If you run your hand through the grass and it comes up wet/damp, don't cut it.


----------



## nitram (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Boy:

That is sage advice that everyone should follow, and I think it's good that you put it on this forum for all to read. Nothing rusts out a deck as fast as wet grass, not to mention rotting the bags.

Being an old retired type of guy, with nothing to do but cut grass and watch it grow, I do sometimes cut damp grass.

However, each time I mow I wash the machine top to bottom, inside & out and then let it dry in the sun before putting it up in the shed. It only takes about 15 minutes to do so. It's part of my preventive maintenance procedure that I know has saved me money in the long run.

By doing that I was able to run an old JD STX30 that I bought used for nearly 15 more years, until it finally just burned up.

Have a pleasant summer.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im down in the 'sand belt' - been mowing grass here since '05 and never replaced a blade yet - i just face em up couple times a year and they go right back on . 

I have 2 dedicated bagger tractors for leaves ( i dont bag the grass clippings) - both MTD mastercuts - when i picked em they had the setups .


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

nitram said:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> A real basic question, but I cannot get a straight answer from the local experts down here. O.K.?
> 
> ...



A high lift blade with the upturn for throwing grass works as well with the bagger..


----------



## darktacos (Oct 20, 2011)

i seen high lift blades for sell on the net if that helps 
but anyways it most be nice to wait for grass to dry before u cut it lol living in wa state it be up to my neck if i wait that long lol


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

They don't have "grass" in Washington state...I heard it's SEAWEED! LOL LOL


----------

